# angel fish tank mates



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

hey i was just wondering what are some good tank mates for angel fish?


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey, from my experience with Angels and what I've read and heard/seen, there are really not a lot of fish that can't be mixed with angels, considering their size and how many and if your have a breeding pair, because a breeding pair are much more aggressive towards other fish when they spawn. Angels are pretty passive aggressive, depends from fish to fish, they have different personalities.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I've had platies with angelfish for the longest time and they do very well with them. Except if the angels will eat the platies' fry. Other than that, I've seen dwarf gouramis with angels. I could imagine that fish like sword tails and mollies could go well with them too but nothing small like neons


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

My angels live in a tank with loaches (angelicus botia), a bristlenose pleco, some black skirt tetras and raspbora. They never interact with any fish other than the black skirt tetras. I've never seen any injuries on the tetras, but they do get chased away if they come too close to the angels. However, I used to have some zebra danios and a couple of them got injured really badly by the angels. I thought that they'd be big enough, and fast enough, to stay in the same tank but they were not. I won't make that mistake again!


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks guys. this helps.


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

I have had my angel in this community for 2 years. Check out the specs below. Very good fit!!


----------

